# Gold is up: What stocks to look at?



## Gordon Gecko (1 October 2004)

Although in A$ terms it has not moved up much it is well above the the psychological level of $410.

Which margin stocks should be looked at?  The few I have been watching are CRS, LEG, PNA.  All are high risk.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 August 2021)

Gordon Gecko said:


> Although in A$ terms it has not moved up much it is well above the the psychological level of $410.
> 
> Which margin stocks should be looked at?  The few I have been watching are CRS, LEG, PNA.  All are high risk.



I have been meaning to get around to replying to you @Gordon Gecko but you know how it is, time flies. 

Now that gold is nearly 5 times the value when you posted I believe your question is moot. 

Alas, I will be on the road tomorrow in the Arnage, seeking info on some prospects in Central Queensland and I may not be able to contribute to the conversation.

I will throw it open.

I do like the look of CRS.

gg


----------



## divs4ever (15 August 2021)

watch out for those lock-downs , it is a total clown-show up here too 

 not all the insanity stopped at the border

 cheers


----------

